# Abzocke: "Infodienst" 12721111



## Zwobot (24 März 2014)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich hoffe, ich richte mich in der richtigen Form an euch. 

*Vorgeschichte:*
Ich hatte letzten Herbst eine *"Premium-SMS" Abrechnung der Birefkastenfirma Eroticlounge eG von € 1,99*.
Nachdem Base sich dem Shitstorm auf Facebook gebeugt hat, und offiziell bekanntgab, mit der Betrugsfirma keine gemeisname Sahe zu machen und auch den Leuten, die sich nciht beschwert hatte, den nie genutzen Dienst nicht in Rechnung zu stellen, hatte ich bei *Blau.de* meine liebe Mühe.
Man rückte nicht von dem Standpunkt ab, dass ich mich nur an den Drittanbieter wenden könne, weil die abbuchung rechtend wäre. Erst nachdem ich wochenlang Krach geschlagen hatte, auf die offizielle Stellungnahme von Base hinwies und mit einer Frist mit außerordentlicher Kündigung drohte, bekam ich den Betrag erstattet und auf Wunsch eine Drittanbietersperre eingerichtet. Das war im November 2013.

*Und jetzt:*
Da ich nicht damit gerechnet hatte, dass direkt im Anschluss Blau.de wieder seine Inkompetenz unter Beweis stellen würde, habe ich dummnaiv ein paar Monate meine Mobilfunkrechnungen nicht überprüft. Ein riesenfehler. Am *18.12.2013 *wurde mir für einen* "Infodienst",* den ich nie benutzt habe, nicht einmal weiß, ob er eine SMS, ein Anruf oder eine App sein soll (ich habe nichtmal ein Smartphone) ein *Betrag von 59,7332 Euro* in Rechnung gestellt. Angeblich habe ich über 30 Minuten einen Dienst über die *Nummer 12721111* genutzt. Ich hatte an dem Abend, als es angeblich war nichtmal mein Handy an!
Bemerkt habe ich es leider erst vor wenigen Tagen (Mitte März 2014 also, und leider erst nach 10 Wochen nach Rechnungsstellung), ausgestellt wurde die *Rechung am 05.01.2014* - shit happens.

Mich würde interessieren ob euch ein Unternehmen unter dieser Nummer bekannt ist, denn Google findet gar nichts. Ähnliche Fälle unter anderen Nummern konnte ich im Netz schon finden.
Blau.de reagiert auf meine Beschwerde genauso inkompetent und unseriös wie bim letzten mal. Ich habe die 80 Tage Frist verpasst also können sie mir nicht einmal mitteilen, welche Firma den Infodienst betreibt oder was für einer das wäre. Ich "müsse ss ja wissen", den ich "hätte ihn ja genutzt". Lachhaft! Mein Freund - Jurist mit ersten Staatsexamen - steckt zwar niht in der Materie, meint aber, diese 80 Tage Frist sei gewiss Humbug um sich aus der verantwortung zu stehlen.

Ich habe die Einzugsermächtigung heute schriftlich per Einschreiben gekündigt und denen das schon per Mail mitgeteilt. 
Kann ich die letzten beiden *Monatsbeträge von je ca 25 Euro zurückbuchen lassen* von der Bank und in meine *außerordentliche Kündigung* schreiben, dass Blau.de das mit den illegalerweise in Rechnung gestellten *59,7332 Euro *verrechnen kann? Oder würde ich mich damit in eine rechtliche Grauzone begeben?
Und was kann ich machen um in Zukunft eine Infodienst-Sperre zu haben, egal bei welchem Anbieter. Die inkompetente Dame am Telefon meinte nur, eine Infodienstsperre sei bei einer Drittanbietersperre nicht dabei. Dabei habe ich damals eine Vollsperre aller nur möglichen Dienste gefordert!

Ich danke euch schonmal für eure Antworten. Wenn es nötig ist, den Beitrag anzupassen, teilt es mir bitte mit.


----------



## Teleton (24 März 2014)

Ich vermute, die tatsächliche Nummer ist die 12721 oder 127211 und die restlichen 111 wurden vom  System ignoriert. Dann hätten wir eine "normale"  netzinterne Premiumsprach- oder Datendienstnummer.
Die 80 Tagesfrist ergibt sich aus dem TKG. Zum einen muß der Verbraucher grundsätzlich innerhalb von 8 Wochen Einwendungen erheben. Zum anderen muß der Anbieter falls keine Einwendungen erhoben wurden nach gewisser Zeit löschen (früher waren das 80 Tage nach der TDSV, die heutige Reglung muß ich mir nochmal ansehen).
Die Versäumung der Frist führt aber nicht automatisch zum Anspruchsverlust sondern nur einer Beweislastumkehr. Hier muß sich die Gegenseite spätestens im Prozess dazu erklären wem sie die Kohle weiterreicht hat und wem die Nummer zugeteilt wurde.


----------



## Zwobot (24 März 2014)

Hallo Teleton, danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Also ist Blau.de weiterhin in der Pflicht mir mitzuteilen, welcher "Anbieter" oder "Dienstleistung" hinter der Nummer steckt, trotz der 8-wöchigen Frist?
Und was bedeutet eine ""normale" netzinterne Premiumsprach- oder Datendienstnummer."? Würde eine Drittanbieter- und Premiumdienstvollsperrung nicht genau solche Abbuchungen verbieten?
Ich ärger mich ziemlich über mich selbst, dass ich mir dachte, so doof werden die so schnell kein zweites mal sein, und nicht eher drauf geachtet hatte. 
ich werde auf jeden Fall heute meine außerordentliche Kündigung aufsetzen und ab jetzt jegliche Zahlung an Blau.de stoppen bis der Betrag wieder geradesteht. Ich finanziere keine Betrugsversuche. 
Gibt es hier im Forum ähnliche Fälle, an denen ich mich orientieren könnte?
LG, Zwobot


----------



## Zwobot (24 März 2014)

Ach ja, würde dieser Eintrag nicht eher ins Forum "Handy, Premium-SMS, VoIP, Klingeltöne" gehören? Kann das ein Admin verschieben? Dankefein, der Beitragschreiber


----------



## Hippo (24 März 2014)

[x] done
Warum hasts dann nicht gleich dort rein geschrieben


----------



## Zwobot (24 März 2014)

Weil es mir jetzt erst auffällt, weil ich dort Eroticlounge eG als Eintrag gefunden habe. Aber bei "Infodienst" kam mir diese Kategorie beim Erstellen passender vor.
Ist mehr eine Frage meinerseits, ob das vll "mehr Sinn" macht und keine finale Feststellung. 

Aber das ist auch das unwichtigste. Wichtiger ist mir, was überhaupt genau hinter dieser Nummer steckt, wieso ich dieses mal nichtmal eine Abrechnungsinformation per SMS wie bei Eroticlounge von Blau.de erhalten habe (dann hätte ich auch wieder zeitnah reagiert) und wie man sich in Zukunft dagegen schützen kann.


----------



## Zwobot (24 März 2014)

Hippo schrieb:


> [x] done


Aber danke fürs Machen


----------



## Teleton (25 März 2014)

Die netzinternen Kurzwahlen sind eine Art ungeregeltes Paralleluniversum. Meist 5 oder 6 stellig, direkt erreichbar ohne Vorwahl. Betrieben werden die unmittelbar vom Netzbetreiber der dort Erfüllungsgehilfen Dienste erbringen läßt. Unmittelbarer Vertragspartner ist daher der Netzbetreiber. Das ist der Unterschied zum echten Drittanbieter. Der verkauft zunächst auf eigenen Deckel an den Verbraucher und verkauft dann seine Forderung gegen den Kunden an den Telefonanbieter.


----------



## Reducal (4 April 2014)

Zwobot schrieb:


> Briefkastenfirma Eroticlounge eG


Wieso Briefkastenfirma? Die sind fester Kunde z. B. von E-Plus, was den Bogen zu


Zwobot schrieb:


> Blau.de


bunter macht. eroticlounge.to hat eine Adresse in Fulda, Daimler-Benz-Str. 5 und vor allem haben die Verantwortlichen mindestens eine Kontoverbindung, nämlich die, an die E-Plus die Drittanbietervergütung ausgeschüttet hat, wenn welche angefallen war, wie hier.


> ...kurz nach einschalten meines Handys, 1,99 € für die Nutzung des Premiumdiestes von Eroticlounge vom Guthaben abgezogen! Ich habe nichts mit denen zu tun und hab auch nicht die allergeringste Ahnung an wen ich mich wie wenden kann. E-Plus verweist ... auf den "Partner"!
> 
> http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/auch...bbuchung-von-eplus-199-fuer-eroticlounge-e--g



Eroticlounge.to ist mMn ein namenvetter Trittbrettfahrer zu erotic-lounge.co, von der Telekom. Und diese E-Plusser sind Geschäftsgehilfen zu einem Geschäft, dass durchaus an dieser Stelle mal als "betruglastig" bezeichnet werden darf.

Aber wen interessierts? Ich lese hier Fulda und z. B. E-Plus in Düsseldorf. Weder die eine noch die andere Stadt hat eine Behörde, die sich zielführend mit der Problematik auseinandersetzen könnte, wenn sie doch nur wollte.


----------



## handyrebell (1 Mai 2014)

Zwobot schrieb:


> Ich habe die Einzugsermächtigung heute schriftlich per Einschreiben gekündigt und denen das schon per Mail mitgeteilt.
> Kann ich die letzten beiden *Monatsbeträge von je ca 25 Euro zurückbuchen lassen* von der Bank und in meine *außerordentliche Kündigung* schreiben, dass Blau.de das mit den illegalerweise in Rechnung gestellten *59,7332 Euro *verrechnen kann? Oder würde ich mich damit in eine rechtliche Grauzone begeben?
> Und was kann ich machen um in Zukunft eine Infodienst-Sperre zu haben, egal bei welchem Anbieter. Die inkompetente Dame am Telefon meinte nur, eine Infodienstsperre sei bei einer Drittanbietersperre nicht dabei. Dabei habe ich damals eine Vollsperre aller nur möglichen Dienste gefordert!
> 
> Ich danke euch schonmal für eure Antworten. Wenn es nötig ist, den Beitrag anzupassen, teilt es mir bitte mit.


----------



## handyrebell (1 Mai 2014)

Hallo Zwobot,

falls du die Beträge erfolgreich zurückgebucht hast, Sperren viele Telefonanbieter deinen Anschluss. Beim Einziehen der Drittanbieterforderung gehen sie zumeist höchst aggressiv vor. Dieses Vorgehen verstößt gegen die geltenden Vorschriften. Die Voraussetzungen einer Anschlusssperrung sind in § 45k TKG geregelt. Nach § 45k Absatz 2 Satz 1 TKG muss der Zahlungsrückstand mindestens 75,00 € betragen. Nicht titulierte Forderungen, die form- und fristgerecht beanstandet wurden sowie *die Forderungen Dritter* dürfen dabei nicht berücksichtigt werden, § 45k Absatz 2 Satz 2 u. 3 TKG.  

Die Sperre des Telefonanschlusses ist nicht rechtmäßig. Leider interessiert das viele Anbieter nicht, weil nur mit der Sperre der erforderliche Druck auf den Kunden ausgeübt werden kann. Sekundäransprüche gegen den Telefonanbieter, z.B. Schadenersatz, sind schwierig durchzusetzen, da die Darlegung eines konkreten Schadens erfahrungsgemäß schwierig ist. Wie soll man im Detail nachweisen, wer vergeblich versucht hat, dich anzurufen und dass du dadurch einen wirtschaftlichen Schaden erlitten hast? Dafür überhäufen die dich dann mit einem kreativen Portfolio von Gebühren. Dieses unrühmliche und zweifelhafte Verfahren wird offensichtlich von allen Telefonanbietern bei unzähligen Kunden praktiziert. Die Gesellschaften spekulieren dabei darauf, dass die Verbraucher sich um so geringe Beträge nicht streitet (oder –wie bei mir- das System zum Scheitern führt) bzw. bei Widersprüchen und Klärungsversuchen wird der Kunde mit entsprechendem Druck in die Enge getrieben.

Bitte achte darauf, dass du bei künftigen Überweisungen immer angibst, was du da bezahlst. Schreibe in den Überweisungstext genau rein, dass es sich z.B. um die Grundgebühr April 2014 handelt. Wenn du es nicht tust, wird deine Zahlung auf die letzte offene Schuld angerechet: die Drittanbieterforderung. Achte drauf, dass du immer die Gebühren aus dem Vertragsverhältnis mit deinem Telefonanbieter zahlst, sodass nur die Drittanbieterforderung offen bleibt.

An dieser Stelle ist zu sagen, dass der Telefonanbieter mit seiner hier unrechtmäßig handelt - nicht du. Jedes Inkassobüro träumt von solchen Durckmitteln zur Durchsetzung der Forderung. Da die Sperrung des Telefonanschlusses unrechtmäßig wäre, würde ich empfehlen auch Beschwerden an offizielle Stellen zu schreiben. Schreibt eure Geschichte einmal auf und sendet diesen Text an zuständige stellen. Dies können z.B. sein:

- Verbraucherzentralen
- BVL wirtschaftlicher Verbraucherschutz, Mauerstr. 39 – 42, 10117 Berlin
- Bundesnetzagentur, Postfach: 80 01, 53105 Bonn

Ich meine, dass die Unternehmen ihres Stellung scharmlos ausnutzen und darauf spekulieren, dass ein Großteil der Verbraucher nichts unternimmt oder nichts unternehmen kann, weil die Drittanbieterforderung "so gering" ist. Volkswirtschaflich betrachtet entsteht ein großer Schaden, sodass die Politik gefragt ist und dem bunten Treiben ein Ende setzen muss. Dies tuen sie aber erst, wenn viele, viele Beschwerden vorliegen.

Also denk dran, wenn nur die Drittanbieterforderung offen ist, nutzt die Telefongesellschaft mit der Anschlusssperrung ungesetzliche Mittel.


*
*


----------



## Teleton (1 Mai 2014)

Grundsätzlich sehe ich das wie Du, aber die "Drittanbieterforderungen" sind keine Forderungen Dritter nur weil die Provider dies behaupten. Nach den gängigen  Verträgen(z.B.sog. „Premium Large Account Vertrag“) kaufen die Provider die "Fremdforderungen" im Wege der Abtretung sofort nach dem Entstehen auf und machen sie dann als* eigene* Forderung (aus abgetretenem Recht ) geltend.


----------



## Zwobot (4 Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute, endlich hat Blau.de meine fristlose Kündigung akzeptiert. Das war ein ziemlicher Heckmeck Der abschließende Brief ist interessant. Vor allem endlich eine richtige Antwort ohne Satzbaustein-Collage. 

Die angewählte Kurzwahl ist jetzt auf einmal doch ermittelbar und angeblich war es die *21111*. Wisst ihr was für eine "Leistung" dahinter steckt? Darüber müssten die mri doch auch noch Auskunft geben, oder? 
Zudem wollten sie mich bei der Rücklastschriftsgebühr betuppen, denn 9,50 Euro Gebühren pro Rücklastschrift haben sie berechnet und 4,50 Euro steht in deren eigener Preisliste. 

Wisst ihr wie die Regelung ist, falls die Nummer (Stichwort "Hosentaschencall") aus Versehen angewählt wurde? Also, das ist mir nicht passiert, aber darauf verweisen sie in ihrem Brief, dass so etwas sehr wohl möglich wäre. Aber wie ist da die *Rechtslage*? Wäre ich mit Zeugen, die bestätigen, dass ich nicht telefoniert habe, *zahlungspflichtig*?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Zwobot (4 Mai 2014)

Auf die Nachricht von Handyrebell (vielen Dank für die fundierte Antwort):

Leider waren die zrückgebuchten Beträge nicht die betroffene Rechnung sondern die beiden Monatsrechnungen danach. Da es ein Verrechnungsverbot gibt, das je nach Gerichtsentscheidung oft genug als rechtskräftig gewertet wurde, haben mein Freund (Jurist) und ich es als zu riskant angesehen und ich habe die Rechnungsbeträge mit der von mir selbst reduzierten Rücklastschriftgebühr überwiesen.

Also bleibt noch meine Forderung gegen Blau.de bestehen, unabhängig davon ob ich nun erst in 10 Wochen die Beschwerde eingelegt habe. 

Ich überlege, ob ich denen weiter Druck mache. Ich möchte denen die 60 Euro trotzdem nicht schenken, was sind den bitte 8 Wochen für eine Widerspruchsfrist bei Betrug???? Es hätten ja auch ein paar Tausender sein können! Da kann der Gesetzgeber mir nicht mit 2 futzeligen Wochen kommen!

Kann ich Blau.de als Privatperson offiziellen Rechnungen und Mahnungen ausstellen? Ich überlege den Spieß einfach umzudrehen. Sie haben sich schon genug rechlich fragwürdig benommen als dass ich sie nicht in die Pfanne hauen könnte. Dürften die Rechnungen denn ohne Rechtsfolgen ignorieren oder wäre das ein geeignetes Druckmittel?


----------



## Reducal (5 Mai 2014)

Zwobot schrieb:


> Kann ich Blau.de als Privatperson offiziellen Rechnungen und Mahnungen ausstellen?


Natürlich! Genau so kann sich blau.de überlegen, ob sie dir so aus dem Blauen heraus Geld überweisen wollen oder nicht.



Zwobot schrieb:


> ....wäre das ein geeignetes Druckmittel?


Eine Rechnung soll ein Druckmittel sein? Das wirkt vielleicht bei Leuten, wie dir, nicht doch aber bei solchen Unternehmen. Rechnugen sollten soch eine nachvollziehbare Grundlage haben. Was du meinst ist womöglich eine Art Schadenersatz oder Aufwandsentschädigung. 



Zwobot schrieb:


> Dürften die Rechnungen denn ohne Rechtsfolgen ignorieren ....


Was heißt denn Rechtsfolgen? Freilich darf man Rechnungen ignorieren, vorallem solche, denen es einer Grundlage entbehrt.


----------



## Teleton (5 Mai 2014)

Als Privatperson kannst Du -tatsächliche oder vermeintliche Forderungen- geltend machen ohne dass dies die Form einer Rechnung haben muss. Die Gegenseite kann dann prüfen, ob sie zahlen will, macht sie dies trotz Mahnung bei einer berechtigten Forderung nicht gerät sie in Verzug (vgl §286 BGB). Eine der Folgen des Verzuges ist, dadurch Anlass zur Klage gegeben zu haben mit entsprechender Kostenfolge.


----------

